# BBQ Crayfish



## Maarahlicous (Apr 22, 2013)

Today i will be preparing a crayfish on the fire.

What you would need :
1 Fresh crayfish cleaned and cut in half.
2 Bulbs of garlic.
1 Green chilli.
1 Half of a lemon's juice and zest.
2 Tablespoons olive oil.
3 Milligram salt.
3 Milligram coarse black pepper.

Instructions 
In a bowl, add the garlic, chilli, lemon and oil, give a good whisk and let stand in the fridge while you clean the crayfish.
Dry the crayfish and add salt and pepper. 
Lay the crayfish in the marinade for 10 minutes before you grill on the fire.
Once the crayfish is ready, place the presentation side on the hot grill for 3 to 4 minutes, and repeat on the other side.
Serve with your choice of rice or salad.

Enjoy!


----------



## Hoot (Apr 22, 2013)

Hmm.. I reckon crayfish must be much bigger in Cape Town than they are around here. 
Sounds good, though!
Welcome to D.C.!


----------



## pacanis (Apr 22, 2013)

I guess they don't suck the head in Cape Town either.

And did Cape Town just get the internet or something?
We must have gotten a dozen new members from Cape Town in the past few days 

Welcome to all you folks from Cape Town!


----------



## CraigC (Apr 22, 2013)

Hoot said:


> Hmm.. I reckon crayfish must be much bigger in Cape Town than they are around here.
> Sounds good, though!
> Welcome to D.C.!


 
Different meaning in South Africa. Probably a clawless lobster such as Florida lobster. I like a double wammy by stuffing the head with crab diablo, Surf & surf!


----------



## Maarahlicous (Apr 23, 2013)

Pacanis
Lol no we have the Internet, we had an assignment and this blog was in it so hundreds of students had about five to choose from this being one of it, hence me being here.


----------



## Maarahlicous (Apr 23, 2013)

Hoot said:


> Hmm.. I reckon crayfish must be much bigger in Cape Town than they are around here.
> Sounds good, though!
> Welcome to D.C.!



Check out the picture in my album


----------



## pacanis (Apr 23, 2013)

Maarahlicous said:


> Pacanis
> Lol no we have the Internet, we had an assignment and this blog was in it so hundreds of students had about five to choose from this being one of it, hence me being here.


 
ahhh, that explains it. Thanks 
All this traffic from one place had me wondering.

Off to see what your crayfish look like....


----------



## pacanis (Apr 23, 2013)

Maarahlicous said:


> Check out the picture in my album


 
Your album is empty.


----------

